# Escutcheon and udder examples!



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I wouldn't doubt that a thread like this has been made before, so sorry if that is the case!

I would love to see photos of dry doelings and then the same animals after freshening, I'm quite curious to see how much you can tell from a young age.

I think I remember seeing a thread somewhere on here where someone was making very good guesses at what various doe kids udders would look like, I was surprised that so much was actually apparent as kids to someone with enough experience.


----------



## Kayla T (Jul 12, 2017)

Following to see this


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That was me, l would be more than happy to critique your young does and bucks as well, they also tell a story.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

goathiker said:


> That was me, l would be more than happy to critique your young does and bucks as well, they also tell a story.


Ah, awesome!

You saw my doeling in the other critique thread already, but I'll post her pictures again plus a couple more. If you could explain what you are seeing and how you see that translating to her mature udder, I would be very interested to learn!









My other doeling is super flighty and I haven't managed to snap any rear photos of her yet...it's a slow, slow process warming her up to me, but I imagine we'll get there at some point.

I do have a couple of my buck, though, so here he is!





Thanks @goathiker!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

fun! I don't have rear shots or her dry so I will just post side shots, 2 dry then 1st freshening, 2nd f, 3rd f, I don't want to breed her again this litter (she had the same # of kids as freshenings each time) was way to hard on her


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My Mini-Lamancha at 8 months.








At (almost) a year old. Our buck bred her successfully five days after this picture was taken.








Started developing an udder in February.








These next three were taken the day before she kidded, on April 11th (it was before I fixed my camera so the date was wrong!) with twins.
























After an overnight separation from her kids, about 2 weeks post-kidding.








And here's her udder about six months later when she decided to wean her kids.









I don't yet know how to properly judge a goat's udder, so anyone please feel free to critique my girls'! I know for one thing though that her teats aren't the ideal length for hand milking. 

I kept her daughter and I am excited to see how her udder will look when she freshens! She was bred almost 3 weeks ago, so may be due to kid in January.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for participating!

Anyone else have some photos to add?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I remember a thread of that description. It was amazingly helpful to me.


----------

